

$165B: Food Wasted in America Can Actually End Extreme Poverty Globally - npguy
http://statspotting.com/165-billion-food-wasted-in-america-can-actually-end-extreme-poverty-globally/

======
mmrasheed
wow! Now I understand why even the stray dogs in US look way more healthier
than the dogs in the developing countries. Because they get to chew $165B
food!

